# le placement de marque ... et la betise



## chnoub (21 Juin 2010)

un ptit coup de gueule, ou un peu d ironie... au choix

je suis devant Taratata "fete de la musique"...Stromae chante "alors on danse"
devant lui, un macbook pro... et un scotch pour cacher la pomme;

l autre jour emission "Les fous du roi", il y avait un mac avec un scotch, (le gars l utilisait eteint, tres fort)..

d un coté je trouve ca debile de mettre un scotch pour montrer que apple a pas payé pour le droit a l image, et d un coté je trouve qu'on les reconnait encore plus! scotch = apple (un peu comme les pub pour windows ou la nana qui "je suis PC", qui me fait aussitot penser aux pub mac lol)


----------



## jugnin (21 Juin 2010)

Le but de la publicité est de vendre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2010)

chnoub a dit:


> un ptit coup de gueule, ou un peu d ironie... au choix
> 
> je suis devant Taratata "fete de la musique"...Stromae chante "alors on danse"
> devant lui, un macbook pro... et un scotch pour cacher la pomme;
> ...



Tu aurais préféré un pastis ?


----------



## Kanaaky (21 Juin 2010)

chnoub a dit:


> je suis devant Taratata "fete de la musique"...Stromae chante "alors on danse"
> devant lui, un macbook pro... et un scotch pour cacher la pomme



[Mode Fanboy = ON] C'est parce que y'a qu'avec un mac que l'on peut faire ça.. [Mode Fanboy = OFF]

Je ne m'y connais pas vraiment en législation et en droit, c'est vrai que mettre un scotch sur la pomme fait que l'on reconnais encore plus le logo, mais si il n'en mettais pas, ne pourraient ils (les émissions) avoir des problèmes avec Apple ?


----------



## Nephou (21 Juin 2010)

Et que vive la musique 

_euh sinon ça à lair sympa ici, on y fait quoi :rose: ?_

allez : un peu de lecture, même si ce ne sest pas passé en France : les mêmes causes ont les même effets :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/111376/epingle-pour-usage-de-mac

hop hop hop


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Juin 2010)

je ne vois pas l'intérêt de cacher la pomme.... c'est comme dans un récente pub pour l'Oréal (une crême au collagène) la "scientifique" utilise un MBP dont on a très élégamment caché la pomme.

cela fait partie, sans doute , de la déontologie des médias et des publicitaires


----------



## chnoub (21 Juin 2010)

fo avouer que c est quand meme un peu faux cul! c est reconnaissable a tous les coups un mac!

et a ceux qu repondront "si on connait les mac, oui c est reconnaissable mais pour le newbie de base qui sait pas ce que c est un un ordi avec une pomme".... pour le newbie ca sert a rien de mettre le scotch


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Juin 2010)

chnoub a dit:


> fo avouer que c est quand meme un peu faux cul! c est reconnaissable a tous les coups un mac!



bah la question est pas de reconnaitre si c'est un mac ou pas mais de montrer ou pas le logo d'une marque.

Parce que si il faut deguiser tout ce qu'on peut reconnaitre comme marque, alors faut entierement scotcher le MBP mais aussi les guitares, les jeans, les pompes des gars, etc....

et tu te retrouverais a regarder un concert de momies (en esperant que personne reconnaisse la marque du scotch)


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juin 2010)

AuroreLDN a dit:


> On ne fait pas directement de pub gratuite.




*WAIIIIIII ! :bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:*


----------



## boodou (21 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> *WAIIIIIII ! :bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:*



*Je dirais même :*
*POWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA DANS TA CEFAAAAAA !!!!! *
:love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Juin 2010)

*WESH WESH ! ! !*

:style: :style:


----------



## Tuncurry (22 Juin 2010)

AuroreLDN a dit:


> On ne fait pas directement de pub gratuite.



C'est pas une question de pub, c'est une question de législation. La loi interdit de montrer ou citer des marques à la TV, quand bien même il est facile de les reconnaître pour certains (pas pour tous soit dit en passant)
Voilà, c'est notamment la raison pour laquelle il n'y a jamais de marque donnée dans les téléachats. 

Le "placement de marque" concerne le cinéma. Il y a 4 ou 5 agences spécialisées dans ce domaine en France. Cela semble assez lucratif et en effet, en général, la marque paye pour être présente à l'écran. Aux US, Apple est assez fort dans ce domaine, on voit beaucoup de Mac dans les films à croire que la PDM Apple serait de loin la plus importante, ce qui est faux. Au passage, cela montre que le placement de marque ne doit pas influer bcp sur les ventes...


----------



## jugnin (22 Juin 2010)

AuroreLDN a dit:


> On ne fait pas directement de pub gratuite.



Où l'on réalise qu'on a encore tant à apprendre...


----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> C'est pas une question de pub, c'est une question de législation. La loi interdit de montrer ou citer des marques à la TV, quand bien même il est facile de les reconnaître pour certains (pas pour tous soit dit en passant)



Et c'est pour ça que les mercedes des séries américaines VO se transforment en berlines allemandes en VF. Du coup, audi, porsche et VW sont contents. Mais pas pijo ni rino. 

héhé©
mwahahaha&#8482;


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Juin 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Et c'est pour ça que les mercedes des séries américaines VO se transforment en berlines allemandes en VF. Du coup, audi, porsche et VW sont contents. Mais pas pijo ni rino.
> 
> héhé©
> mwahahaha



et faut aussi avouer que de voir des peugeot et renault dans des series americaines, ca ferait un peu decalé, non?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

Si Apple voulait mettre de la pub sur ma voiture, il faudrait qu'il me paye.
Apple a mis de la pub sur mon ordinateur et c'est moi qui l'ai payé.


----------



## boodou (22 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Apple a mis de la pub sur mon ordinateur et c'est moi qui l'ai payé.



Libre à toi de coller un bout de scotch ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> et faut aussi avouer que de voir des peugeot et renault dans des series americaines, ca ferait un peu decalé, non?




Non, ça s'appelle Colombo.


----------



## Tuncurry (24 Juillet 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, ça s'appelle Colombo.



C'est là que l'on mesure la capacité d'innovation d'une marque. A New York, les branchés/décalés roulent européen (Mercedes, Mini BMW ou New beetle...) mais pas français.  A la réflexion, rien de français qui roule n'est postérieur à la 403...


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> C'est là que l'on mesure la capacité d'innovation d'une marque. A New York, les branchés/décalés roulent européen (Mercedes, Mini BMW ou New beetle...) mais pas français.  A la réflexion, rien de français qui roule n'est postérieur à la 403...


Un "bon" français est un français râleur et/ou qui dénigre...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (24 Juillet 2010)

et les 2cv alors?


----------



## woulf (29 Juillet 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> C'est là que l'on mesure la capacité d'innovation d'une marque. A New York, les branchés/décalés roulent européen (Mercedes, Mini BMW ou New beetle...) mais pas français.  A la réflexion, rien de français qui roule n'est postérieur à la 403...



Oui, enfin c'est peut-être aussi et surtout parce que les marques françaises ne sont plus importées depuis belle lurette en Amérique du Nord... Le top vintage reste une vieille deuche ou une DS break...

Et de ce côté-ci de l'atlantique, ce sont les américaines qui tiennent la place des françaises, en bonne logique 
Alors oui, rouler BM, Audi, Mercedes ou autre teutonne, même VW dans une moindre mesure, est une marque d'un certain snobisme

En tous cas, j'attends avec impatience de voir comment Fiat va se réinsérer dans le marché nord-américain, particulièrement au Québec, où j'attends de voir l'épreuve de l'hiver


----------



## r e m y (29 Juillet 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ....(en esperant que personne reconnaisse la marque du scotch)



Désormais, si tu ne veux pas attirer d'ennui à MacG, tu voudras bien parler de "ruban adhésif" ! :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h21 ----------




chnoub a dit:


> .... et un scotch pour cacher la pomme;...



Bref il buvait un calva.


----------



## rizoto (29 Juillet 2010)

Le placement produit c'est pour SCOTCH !?

EDIT : toasted !!!


----------



## Gronounours (30 Juillet 2010)

Etonnant qu'avec un tel fil on ait pas encore attiré de bot pour nous faire de la pub


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

Si un jour vous vous faites interviewer à la télé, veillez à porter un t-shirt avec un logo, votre mac à la main, une cigarette au bec et une casquette avec un autre logo dessus.

L'interview n'en sera pas forcément plus intéressante, mais à force d'être flouté de partout, vous aurez obtenu un joli flou hamiltonien qui vous rendra incroyablement mystérieu(se).


----------



## woulf (30 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> L'interview n'en sera pas forcément plus intéressante, mais à force d'être flouté de partout, vous aurez obtenu un joli flou hamiltonien qui vous rendra incroyablement mystérieu(se).



Et sexy, surtout si vous êtes interviewé dans un champ de lavande ou au milieu des chtites fleurs. Ne pas oublier la robe Laura Ashley


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2010)

woulf a dit:


> Et sexy, surtout si vous êtes interviewé dans un champ de lavande ou au milieu des chtites fleurs. Ne pas oublier la robe Laura Ashley



et une bonne épilation aussi, parce qu'Hamilton n'a toujours filmé et photographié que des images sans poils...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et une bonne épilation aussi, parce qu'Hamilton n'a toujours filmé et photographié que des images sans poils...


 
Un jour, la mode aura définitivement rendu le poil obscène et il faudra flouter tous les poils à l'image (surtout en 3D) pour ne pas inciter les jeunes à s'en laisser pousser.


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Juillet 2010)

Mais laissez les poils tranquilles! 

Non mais!


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2011)

Je relance sur le placement des marques pas tout à fait la où il faut avec une pub sur MacGé


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2011)

melaure a dit:


> Je relance sur le placement des marques pas tout à fait la où il faut avec une pub sur MacGé



J'ai un blanc là. Rappelle-moi, c'est qui déjà qui reprochait à _certains_ modérateurs de n'agir que dans le sens de leurs prétendus intérêts?  

Tu n'es pas très cohérent dans ta démarche mon garçon.


----------



## jugnin (4 Février 2011)

Ouai ! On veut de la pub pour du rhum !


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2011)

melaure a dit:


> Je relance sur le placement des marques pas tout à fait la où il faut avec une pub sur MacGé



Je regrette de plus en plus d'utiliser une extension bloquant la pub :sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2011)

melaure a dit:


> Je relance sur le placement des marques pas tout à fait la où il faut avec une pub sur MacGé



*HA HA HA HAAAAAA EXCELLEEEEEEENT TROP OVER RIGOLO HA HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAA*






:sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Février 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> *HA HA HA HAAAAAA EXCELLEEEEEEENT TROP OVER RIGOLO HA HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah j'ai trouvé : une pub pour une marque de lunette ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ah j'ai trouvé : une pub pour une marque de lunette ?



Marrant ça.
Après ton post, c'est une pub Macdo qui s'affiche... :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Marrant ça.
> Après ton post, c'est une pub Macdo qui s'affiche... :mouais:



Ah oui tiens. 

Gel lubrifiant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah oui tiens.
> 
> Gel lubrifiant.



Ah 
Maintenant j'ai une pub pour le dernier Céline Dion


----------

